# pain management business question



## larkatin (Nov 23, 2010)

Currently, we are an anesthesia group that provides anesthesia and interventional pain management services.  All billing is done under that corporation's tax ID, NPI, etc.  What are the disadvantages to creating a separate corporation, complete with its own tax ID, NPI, and separate contractual arrangements,etc. that would be dedicated to the pain management portion of our practice?  Other than the paperwork of setting it up, I only see benefits.  Am I missing something?  Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mshafr (Dec 3, 2010)

I work for a pain management office that also provides physical therapy services.  We have the same tax id # but seperate NPI's for the 2 services.  The only reason being is insurance companies find it easier to give authorizations under a seperate NPI number.  We have seperate insurance contacts between services as well.


----------



## deedeefronius (Dec 9, 2010)

Since Anesthesia and Pain Management are the same animal with different color stripes, I don't really see any advantages to going through the expense and time to set it up seperatly.  I have worked for both types of offices and they really are the same.  The only real diffrence is you don't often have and E&M codes for Anesthesia.


----------

